# Broadhead Preference



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been shooting a bow for as long as I can remember and I have hunted deer several times with a bow. Well this year will be my first attempt at an elk with a bow. In the past I never worried too much about my Broadhead’s I just figured with good shoot placement it dose not really matter. Well I don't want to take any chances on losing a big bull because of the wrong Broadhead choice. So here I am asking for all your deepest darkest Broadhead secrets O-|-O . I would really just like to hear everyone’s preference. Weather it be fixed blade or mechanical. I don't think brand matters but if you feel one is better than the other please share.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Brodhead Preference*

Never shot anything but a Montec at an elk and I've never been disappointed. I prefer a solid fixed blade. My buddy shoots razor caps and has had good results as well.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Brodhead Preference*

I shoot only fixed blades- they CAN NOT FAIL, no moving parts.
If a BH looks to be structurally sound in your eyes, has sharp blades- it most likely will do the job. I believe most any fixed BH can be shot accurately from a well tuned bow. Pick one that jives with you, and shoot it.
I like thick sharp blades, and a stainless ferrel, So I shoot Slick Tricks. They spin like tops shot after shot. I have used the same ferrel on three different pass throughs, and is my number 1 arrow in my quiver for this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

G5 Montec is my choice.

Simplistic, fly true, love those practice heads.

Only killed a moose and an antelope with them so far though. Hope to put one in an elk this fall....maybe a deer, time for me to get another deer.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

G5 Striker is my choice.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

legacy's avatar looks to be more my speed! :mrgreen:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> legacy's avatar looks to be more my speed! :mrgreen:


I only wish I had the balls to actually hunt with a set-up like that!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Fixed blade!!!!!!! Leading edge or cone.
If it's fixed blade, solid and razor-sharp and flies good from your bow, that's what you want. Don't fall for any slice-em dice-em, jack-knife, serated, conibare gimmick hunks of shat.
That's all I got to say, Chuck.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

They seem to work fine! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I like fixed blades because I can sharpen them myself (haven't killed an elk with any - fixed or mechanical). I have used fixed and mechanical on deer. I wasn't impressed with the mechanicals I have used in the past. Very pleased with the results of the fixed blades.

I think the primary thing I do not like about mechanicals is the blades are not as thick and tend to fold or break off and do not give the results of the fixed blades. Just my opinion.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

In the past 8 months or so I happen to have shot a 5 point rag bull, a 155" mule deer and a Black Bear ALL with the Epek XC3 broadhead. I have taken a lot of animals with a bow in my lifetime but never so many back to back. I guess accuracy may have something to do with it. 

Some say that they don't like mechanicals because they CAN fail and fixed blades don't. What a bunch of horse pucky. I'd take my chances of a mechanical that hits where you are aiming that it will open and do the job over a miss with a sparatic flying fixed blade ANY DAY!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never had a fixed blade not fly where I wanted it to if my bow and arrow combination was tuned, But I have never had a mechanical fail either, cuz I wont shoot them I feel like anything mechanical can and will fail eventually.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Properly tuned fixed blade. Steelforce heads have been very good to me and I remain loyal. If I was going to change it would be to Montec - I like the practice head idea and they are a great head.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I used a G5 Montec and a Magnus Stinger to take a deer and an elk last year. This year I'll be using a G5 CS.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> In the past 8 months or so I happen to have shot a 5 point rag bull, a 155" mule deer and a Black Bear ALL with the Epek XC3 broadhead. I have taken a lot of animals with a bow in my lifetime but never so many back to back. I guess accuracy may have something to do with it.
> 
> Some say that they don't like mechanicals because they CAN fail and fixed blades don't. What a bunch of horse pucky. I'd take my chances of a mechanical that hits where you are aiming that it will open and do the job over a miss with a sparatic flying fixed blade ANY DAY!


I agree 100% elk22, I have hunted with both. I went a time where I tried a different fixed blade every year for about 7 years. Regardless how well tuned your bow is, any cross wind will affect your arrow flight with a fixed head at any considerable distance (+35 yards), and the stronger the wind, the effect is multiplied that much more. Even without a wind fixed blades will plane due to the spin of the arrow and will only be compunded the further the arrow travels. About 8 years ago I decided to take the plunge and try Grim Reapers. I never looked back. I have personally harvest 6 deer and 1 elk with them. They fly perfect, hit where you want, and the wind has no more effect on them than a field tip, and they are devastating. I have witnessed multiple other deer and 5 other elk shot with them and all but one elk was a complete pass through and all animals were recovered. Though I feel partial to the Grim Reaper, I have been strongly considering the XC3 for my elk hunt this year. For me, I would rather hunt with a proven and quality mechanical and hit where I aim then take a chance of an erreatic fixed head and track a gut shot animal. That's just me though. Of course if all your shots are under 30 yards it shouldn't make much difference, but for me and my method of hunting, my average is 45 yards. To each his own, but I don't like hearing people bag on a product they have little or no experience with.

Hey elk, where can one pick up a pack of XC3's here in Utah County?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I hunted on a guys property in Montana for deer. Before he let us on his property he checked our gear for mechanical broadheads. He said if he catches anyone with any kind of mechanical he would kick you off his property. He said what kind of broadhead you use says alot about your ethics. I agree.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> > In the past 8 months or so I happen to have shot a 5 point rag bull, a 155" mule deer and a Black Bear ALL with the Epek XC3 broadhead. I have taken a lot of animals with a bow in my lifetime but never so many back to back. I guess accuracy may have something to do with it.
> >
> > Some say that they don't like mechanicals because they CAN fail and fixed blades don't. What a bunch of horse pucky. I'd take my chances of a mechanical that hits where you are aiming that it will open and do the job over a miss with a sparatic flying fixed blade ANY DAY!
> 
> ...


+1...... There is a give and take when choosing a broadhead. There are bad things about both. As said before a fixed can't fail (if it hits) well i shot a cow elk a couple years ago from 3 FEET, directly broadside with a fixed blade and i didn't get a pass through. It did the job though and put the animal down. I did notice on a shooting that the drag and wind/breeze combination would make my arrow do crazy things in flight so my thoughts were i'd rather take that chance that the blades don't open (which if you pick a good head they will) and hit the spot i was aiming for, rather than fling an arrow where i'm not really sure it's going to hit at an animal.

Now, since then i have been playing with mechanicals and have found that there are some pretty shoty mechanicals out there, i've learned through painful expierence in that i've lost 2 animals personally and my bro lost an elk in the same year with the same head (rocket steelhead BTW Piece of JUNK) anyway i have since learned my lesson and tested with broadheads before i enter the field so that i know i have a quality head.

I found that Grim Reapors do in fact just plain "GET THE JOB DONE" flies true, no rubber bands to deal with and the blades are super tough. I haven't had a blade open on flight, or a blade not open while penetrating. Now you have to be smart with this, when testing or practicing with a mechanical head, don't use the same one you've been shooting into the target or gallon jugs or what ever you test them with. I like to make sure i pull our a brand new head, and once it's hit animal, it's done with.

Last year a put a good shot on a 6 point bull elk at 45 yards and he was down within 100 yards, my buddy shot a cow with the G5 strikers ( good head) and we tracked blood for approx 5 miles. Now i didn't see the shot placement, but i did see the color of the blood and the bubbles indicating that he had hit lung. Just my opinion, but maybe if he would have been using a Grim Reapor or XC3 that may have been a little better placed we would have found the cow.

In the end it comes down to what you feel more comfortable with, if you can get a fixed blade to fly true out to 30 yards or so and your not going to shoot farther than that, then use a fixed blade.

I feel more comfortable knowing that my arrow hit where i was aiming, than just hoping it did with a fixed blade.

IMO


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

If you all are just hoping your arrow hits the target with a fixed blade head, you should be home practicing and gaining confidence with your equipment and tuning things to insure good flight and not hunting in the field! I would think I would be more worried and hoping the mechanical did not fail cuz it is just that "mechanical" no matter how well you service your vehicle there are times it will fail to start or fail you get you home why? it is "mechanical and all things mechanical will fail eventually" the piece of mind I get shooting fixed heads is that I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is going to cut upon entry because the blades are "THERE" they do not have to magically spring into place at contact.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

*""+1...... There is a give and take when choosing a broadhead. There are bad things about both. As said before a fixed can't fail (if it hits) well i shot a cow elk a couple years ago from 3 FEET, directly broadside with a fixed blade and i didn't get a pass through.""*

I shot a bull elk from 4 FEET broadside and got a pass-through. I had to dig my Zwickie Black diamond out of a quakie. I shot another bull in the chest and out the inside of his leg bone. We can site examples to each other all day.

*I did notice on a shooting that the drag and wind/breeze combination would make my arrow do crazy things in flight so my thoughts were i'd rather take that chance that the blades don't open (which if you pick a good head they will) and hit the spot i was aiming for, rather than fling an arrow where i'm not really sure it's going to hit at an animal.*

I'd rather not take any chances with broadheads. I've never seen a leading edge or chisel point that you couldn't get to fly good. Hell, Anaconda Pintler can get a freakin rock to fly straight!!!

*In the end it comes down to what you feel more comfortable with, if you can get a fixed blade to fly true out to 30 yards or so and your not going to shoot farther than that, then use a fixed blade.*

You CAN get a fixed blade the fly right...period.

*In the past 8 months or so I happen to have shot a 5 point rag bull, a 155" mule deer and a Black Bear ALL with the Epek XC3 broadhead. I have taken a lot of animals with a bow in my lifetime but never so many back to back. I guess accuracy may have something to do with it. *

What interest do you have in the Epek company? Just wondering.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> *""+1...... There is a give and take when choosing a broadhead. There are bad things about both. As said before a fixed can't fail (if it hits) well i shot a cow elk a couple years ago from 3 FEET, directly broadside with a fixed blade and i didn't get a pass through.""*
> 
> I shot a bull elk from 4 FEET broadside and got a pass-through. I had to dig my Zwickie Black diamond out of a quakie. I shot another bull in the chest and out the inside of his leg bone. We can site examples to each other all day.
> 
> ...


Have you researched the EPEK at all? I see you have a strong "opinion" about broadheads, but I think your thinking may change a little if you check out these broadheads.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

not to change the subject, but has anyone ever tried the trophy ridge buckblaster broadhead? It Defeats the purpose of flying like a field tip, but would give you the insurance of cutting on impact with the fixed blade, and the even greater cutting diameter of a mechanical broadhead. sounds to me like an interesting idea, takes out the question mark in the back of your head of "what if the mechanical doesn't open". :?: 

for the main argument (fixed vrs mechanical), a mechanical broadhead is designed to fly like a fieldtip, and wont do as wierd of stuff in the wind, is what i've been hearing repeatedly. well if you practice with field tips or mechanical broadheads, when your shooting anywhere from 40-60 yard with a cross wind, even field tips are not going to fly striaght with a cross wind at that range :shock: . now the might fly more true then a fixed blade, but there still going to be moving. so i look at it like fixed blade with a cross wind at a longer range would probly miss a deer altogether while a mechanical might hit it, but it may not be a good vital hit. so for me personally i like the fixed blade broad heads. they have always done the trick for me.
but either way you go i will say to make shure you practice with the broad head of your choice, as that is how you will be taking your game, not with a field tip. 
thats my 2 cents. Berettaboy 8) 
p.s. i dont know to much about mechanical brands, but from hearing talk about them, the more money you put into a mechanical broad head the better value you will get out of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> He said what kind of broadhead you use says alot about your ethics. I agree.


One ethics can only be described by what you do when nobody's watching you.

I've been a fixed blade Snuffer shootin guy for 25 years. Probably will never change. I don't have to. My arrows fly great with a nice big turkey feather fletching and enough physical weight to stabilize it. But take my buddy Elk22's hyper whammy speedbow set-up and put a fixed blade head on there and you've got a tuning nightmare. Todays equipment with the light weight arrows, small plastic fletching, and blistering speed requires that you shoot a head that will be completely immune to problems caused by wind deflection. Enter the mechanical broadhead into this equation and you have good arrow flight with devastating wound channels and clean kills. Can they fail? Yes, *ANY* head has the potential to fail. On the question of ethics, I'd rather see a guy get perfect arrow flight and hit where he's aiming than risk not hitting where he's aiming by shooting a questionable set-up. For most guys shooting speed bows with light arrows, fixed heads are just that, a questionable set-up. To get a fixed head to fly in such cases requires that the head be very small, slim, and compact as to create as little wind drag as possible. Trouble is the smaller the head, the less damage to the animal. Mechanicals, with their huge cutting diameters and true flight characteristics are the answer. Does that make you a more ethical hunter? I think it does.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I use Gold Tip fixed/mechanical. They don't make them anymore. It sure cuts a large hole, and flies true. The 2 elk I've shot with them didn't stand a chance. In fact, the one last year had all three shots pass through her. I love that broadhead.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> One ethics can only be described by what you do when nobody's watching you.
> 
> I've been a fixed blade Snuffer shootin guy for 25 years. Probably will never change. I don't have to. My arrows fly great with a nice big turkey feather fletching and enough physical weight to stabilize it. But take my buddy Elk22's hyper whammy speedbow set-up and put a fixed blade head on there and you've got a tuning nightmare. Todays equipment with the light weight arrows, small plastic fletching, and blistering speed requires that you shoot a head that will be completely immune to problems caused by wind deflection. Enter the mechanical broadhead into this equation and you have good arrow flight with devastating wound channels and clean kills. Can they fail? Yes, ANY head has the potential to fail. On the question of ethics, I'd rather see a guy get perfect arrow flight and hit where he's aiming than risk not hitting where he's aiming by shooting a questionable set-up. For most guys shooting speed bows with light arrows, fixed heads are just that, a questionable set-up. To get a fixed head to fly in such cases requires that the head be very small, slim, and compact as to create as little wind drag as possible. Trouble is the smaller the head, the less damage to the animal. Mechanicals, with their huge cutting diameters and true flight characteristics are the answer. Does that make you a more ethical hunter? I think it does.


Well said TEX! BTW, once i take my P&Y buck with my training wheels, I have a couple recurves at home that will start seeing more use. I will gradually "Digress" from there. Go from recruve to long bow to eventually knapping my own tips like Anaconda.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Talked to some of the EPEK crew, a couple of which I consider **** near infallible as far as opinions on archery go and have also talked to a kid I worked with who hunts with Rage heads and has filmed hunts for his dad where some Rage heads have been used. I'll have one of those two on my arrows this fall. I've used fixed blades for two years and haven't gotten decent flight out of more than a couple arrows, and have had to retune just so they'd shoot CLOSE to where my field points were hitting. Not a fan of that whole situation, so I'm going to make it easy on myself and trust the guys who have done the engineering and field research to prove that their mechanicals do work. 8)


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

berettaboys said:


> for the main argument (fixed vrs mechanical), a mechanical broadhead is designed to fly like a fieldtip, and wont do as wierd of stuff in the wind, is what i've been hearing repeatedly. well if you practice with field tips or mechanical broadheads, when your shooting anywhere from 40-60 yard with a cross wind, even field tips are not going to fly striaght with a cross wind at that range :shock: . now the might fly more true then a fixed blade, but there still going to be moving. so i look at it like fixed blade with a cross wind at a longer range would probly miss a deer altogether while a mechanical might hit it, but it may not be a good vital hit. so for me personally i like the fixed blade broad heads. they have always done the trick for me.


I would agree with you to a point. Last week I put my Montecs on my arrows and went out and shot in a solid left to right cross wind at 50 yards. I was extremely frustrated by the groups I was getting. Everything was 6-8 inches low and or right. I thought it was my form or the bow was out of tune etc...... But wanting to be sure I walked to the back side of the target so I that I was now shooting in a right to left cross wind.....you guessed it, I was hitting left and or low. Now every once in a while they would hit within about 2-3 inches of where I was aiming but more often than not where they hit was relative to how strong the wind was blowing.

I still thought it might be me so I put the field points back on. 4 arrows in the 3 inch circle at 50 yards............Take wind out of the equation and the Montecs fly as well as I can shoot.

Long story short......I think I have to agree with what Tex said. "I'd rather see a guy get perfect arrow flight and hit where he's aiming than risk not hitting where he's aiming by shooting a questionable set-up."

With a goat hunt coming up where cross wind is almost a gaurentee I feel like the "ethical" thing to do is make the switch to mechanicals.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I figure these fellas have tested my theory for many more thousands of years than we "modern" folks have! If you cannot get your fixed heads to fly true, I vote BS but do not think it is right to use mechanicals to justify proper tuning and practice, "I would rather have an accurate mechanical than a fixed head and not know how it will fly" if I hear this again I might just puke! TUNE YOUR FREAKING BOW!~ if you do not know how take it to one of the many PROSHOPS and let them do it for you! And yes I am outspoken about this topic :wink: Do I think everyone should shoot stoneheads absolutely not, do I think everyone should shoot fixed heads, yes I do! There is no reason to "chance" on whether or not something mechanical will fail! We owe more to the critters than that. And yes get a faster horse and longer spear would help as well! :wink: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have ALWAYS shot fixed blade broadheads and never had an issue getting them to fly where I wanted them to. That being said, I think the EPEK boys have come up with a phenominal product and I will do all I can to help them promote it. Give me about another month and it will prove itself as deadly and accurate as any fixed blade I have shot. I am proud to support our local inventors!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree bwhntr, the thing that stings me the most is the whole idea that they cannot get a fixed head to fly, to me that is a excuse to shoot a improperly tuned bow/arrow setup! I hope the EPEK is the next best thing to sliced bread and that someday I am convinced to use it :shock: I do think that the fellas involved have had their thinking caps on and should be commended on their work, but I also think they might be the first to tell you that a mechanical head is not to be used as a crutch!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

AP, I love ya like a brother and respect your view on the fixed head but one fact remains the same after all the arguing. EVEN WITH a perfectly tuned set up, with todays modern equipment, (light arrows and a 338 fps speed index) fixed blades, most the time, will catch the wind and deviate from their original path. Case in point: My two buddies and partners in business epek and Elk22 both have perfectly tuned bows. I've watched them achieve perfect arrow flight and group those arrows in a six inch circle at 100 yards. But you take that perfectly tuned set-up and include a fixed blade head, or even a mechanical with just a little something sticking out. and you've go arrow flight problems. Could they get better arrow flight and broadhead stabilization with a heavier arrow and big feather fletching? Yes, they could, but then their would be no point in having a ultra flat shooting, supper-sonic fast bow. That heavy, slow, noisy arrow would defeat the purpose. You can talk yourself blue in the face to get them to shoot a bigger heavier more stable arrow and It will be like talking to a pair of pliers. (believe me, I've tried) Those guys simply WILL NOT sacrifice speed and flat shooting for stability. It their minds, flat shooting and speed are more important to them. And like it or not, that is the mentality of 90% of archery hunters today. It's become a sport of "how far" and not "how close" any more... I don't like it either, but that's the way it IS.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, I shoot a super fast bow (the fastest) and I believe in heavy arrows (not as heavy as your woodies) and 4" vanes. You will not see little POS blazers on my arrows, ever. Put a good helical, proper FOC and the rest is easy.

I am with you 100% AP...one should not use a mechanical as a crutch for an improperly tuned setup.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well maybe but I can sum it up by one word "woodsmanship"! :mrgreen:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Crap, I guess this newbie will throw out his head into the fire. I use crimson talon's, which are curved blades matched with helical vaines. They fly true everytime. I feel this set up, might slow down my speed, but like mentioned before accuracy is everything. Crimsion also claims their broadhead screws it's self into the hide and cause's more damage? I did drop my first deer, my first year with this set up.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I am with you 100% AP...one should not use a mechanical as a crutch for an improperly tuned setup.


My bow was set up by Gerald.... so I'm assuming it was done correctly, in fact, I'm sure it was. The fixed blade broadheads I shoot do put a hurt on carp though. :lol: I'm still willing to give them a shot so I'll be sticking them on the bow I shoot now to see if there is a difference. I am not real optimistic about the chances of shooting a Muzzy over the two potential mechanical choices, but we'll see. I have one of the best shooters in the country helping make sure my bow is ready to rock this season so I have no doubt that at least the "bow setup" side of things will not be the problem if there is one. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> [Hey elk, where can one pick up a pack of XC3's here in Utah County?


Jakes in Utah county or the online stores mentioned on the website of epekhunting.com or Utah archery center in Salt lake.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> [What interest do you have in the Epek company? Just wondering.


I am one of the partners. That is the reason that I shot animals this past fall when it was in the "prototype" stages. This year will be different when ALL can shoot it. I can't wait.......Its going to be fun.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

elk22, I wish you well with your broadhead. I hope you guys sell a lot of Epeks and make a lot of money.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like I touched a soft spot for a few of you guys. :shock: Well that’s good I love to hear some honest opinions. Ok so what I have concluded from this post is to shot what you practice with and practice with what you shot. Make sure your broad head is sharp and in good conditions. Most of all make dam sure you can hit where you aim with whatever broad head you choose. I think if we look at all the important factors the question of mechanical or fixed blade should be the last thing on all of are lists. And for the most part is going to be personal preference more than what works best. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like there's a lot of different opinions about broadheads on this thread. I haven't seen anyone attack anyone else for their opinions and that's good.

AnacondaPintler, good job on that spike buck! And you got it with a selfbow and a rock on the end of your arrow. I bow down.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I do not consider to have done anything that anyone could not have done, except that I was willing to take the time and effort to learn my equipment and have full confidence in it when I went afield. The only thing I knew was that I was gonna have to be close to make it all come together, which is why I bowhunt anyway to have that close and personal feeling with the game animal I am hunting, but hey if some guys want to stand back @ 60 to 70 yards and take shots because the animal is huge or because they lack the skills to get closer than oh well! Each their own but do not criticize proven equipment when it all goes wrong.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Well maybe but I can sum it up by one word "woodsmanship"! :mrgreen:


Woodsmanship is a craft. How about some "Engineering". Yep good ole science. As far as mechanical things failing.... Most mechanical systems fail because of the user NOT the mechanical system. A great deal of effort goes in to reliability engineering and guess what... Mechanical systems can be engineered to have infinite reliability. However, several items on your car only have an 85% reliability because it was more cost efficient for the manufacturing that way.

From my experience I agree with TEX. A fixed blade introduces an extreme amount of error because the wind resistance at the broadhead is exponentially larger than any other part of the arrow.. I would say that an improperly opened mechanical broadhead shot in the correct spot is much more deadly/ethical than a fixed blade hitting a location you didn't aim.

You get what you pay for and an expensive mechanical *WILL* hit where your field points aim and *WILL* open. So if your going to get a mechanical don't go cheap and you will have no problems. If a fixed blade shot like a field point I would shoot those, but they don't. So I shoot mechanicals.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I just wonder how the pioneers like Fred Bear, Art Young, Saxton Pope, Ben Pearson, Ishi, Glenn St. Charles, Chuck Adams, and the more recent greats like RandyUlmer, ....................................etc.,etc., ever killed a thing without these mechanical heads? Was it thru engineering or just pure woodsmanship? :wink: you know why the so called greats of today have made the switch if they have? money pure and simple they make lots of money by putting their name on the newest Rage ( no pun intended)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Randy Ulmer is a long distance shootin SOB. And he shoots... Shhhhhhh, Rage... :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> I just wonder how the pioneers like Fred Bear, Art Young, Saxton Pope, Ben Pearson, Ishi, Glenn St. Charles, Chuck Adams, and the more recent greats like RandyUlmer, ....................................etc.,etc., ever killed a thing without these mechanical heads? Was it thru engineering or just pure woodsmanship? :wink: you know why the so called greats of today have made the switch if they have? money pure and simple they make lots of money by putting their name on the newest Rage ( no pun intended)


You nailed it............Pioneers! These guys opened the doors to the archery world. I have NOTHING against the people who choose to shoot what the "Pioneers" shot. That would be like me having something against the Amish. I am however glad for these guys who "opened" the door. I don't think for a second that they would all be still stuck in those early days. I'd bet you'd see a giggle come from them fellers when they shot a Monster bow at a Monster buck and pounded him at 60 yards. I would love to see the look on those old timers faces.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> If you all are just hoping your arrow hits the target with a fixed blade head, you should be home practicing and gaining confidence with your equipment and tuning things to insure good flight and not hunting in the field! I would think I would be more worried and hoping the mechanical did not fail cuz it is just that "mechanical" no matter how well you service your vehicle there are times it will fail to start or fail you get you home why? it is "mechanical and all things mechanical will fail eventually" the piece of mind I get shooting fixed heads is that I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is going to cut upon entry because the blades are "THERE" they do not have to magically spring into place at contact.


So even though you've tuned your bow to make your fixed heads fly perfectly, your bow is still a mechanical piece of equipment. So what happens when it fails on you and then you try to shoot that fixed head? You said yourself "*...it is "mechanical and all things mechanical will fail eventually"*"

Dude i know my equipment, i spend the time to make sure that i know what it's going to do and where it's going to hit. I don't use the heads as a crutch, i use them because i'm more "confident" with them. That's what it boils down to, when it's time to hit the bullzeye when that buck is staring at you, you've got to be confident with your equipment. You like your setup becasue you know it and what it's going to do. That doesn't mean that's how my setup is going to work.

I'm not going to go out and shoot these things at an animal if i think they will just wound them. Come on dude, not every body is a tool. I've done my homework with these mechanicals to make sure they will work properly.........plus i pride myself on those 135 yard shots!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think woodsmanship is a type of Engineering. Just wanted to throw that in there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Anaconda Pintler said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder how the pioneers like Fred Bear, Art Young, Saxton Pope, Ben Pearson, Ishi, Glenn St. Charles, Chuck Adams, and the more recent greats like RandyUlmer, ....................................etc.,etc., ever killed a thing without these mechanical heads? Was it thru engineering or just pure woodsmanship? :wink: you know why the so called greats of today have made the switch if they have? money pure and simple they make lots of money by putting their name on the newest Rage ( no pun intended)
> ...


I got nothing against pioneers either. If you want to hunt in a bonnet, ankle low dress and them insanely uncomfortable leather shoes, have at it. I'll take camo, a pair of Gelin' supple boots and some scent lock deodorant so I don't offend myself. Now, that's not to say it wouldn't be fun to throw on the old Jeremiah Johnson Grizzly coat, Ride my horse 50 miles to the trailhead where I hunt, break out the old cows stomach canteen, all to find out that my bow had swelled from the three days of moisture that I rode nelly through, just to turn around and do it again.

You don't put any kind of lacquer on those things, do you?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope, just bear greeze and pine pitch. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> so I don't offend myself.


If you are not going to offend yourself then please do not offend me either! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen my named mentioned a lot in this thread. *Quit talking about me!!* :mrgreen: I sure like the montecs.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

jahan said:


> I think woodsmanship is a type of Engineering. Just wanted to throw that in there. :mrgreen:


Not really. They aren't even close. In europe they call the airplane mechanics engineers but they are nothing close to an engineer.

*Engineering*
-noun 1. the art or science of making practical application of the knowledge of pure sciences, as physics or chemistry, as in the construction of engines, bridges, buildings, mines, ships, and chemical plants. 
2. the action, work, or profession of an engineer


----------

